# WTF is up with Slayer Inc Lures?



## Smackdaddy53

First off...that jighead design has been around a hell of a lot longer than since 2006. 
I have buddies that have nothing but great things to say about Slayer Lures as well as their customer service. It does look a lot like a child has hacked their Facebook account but I do know that there a lot of people that act that way and even worse in the fishing industry. 
One more reason I avoid Facebook these days. Too many internet jerkoffs waiting to jump all over someone. 
If you want some great plastics made in the USA and run by a good ol’ boy check out Down South Lures. You don’t have to worry about Michael Bosse pulling any crazy stuff, he’s just a cool Texas guy that makes some great plastics.


----------



## damthemainstream

Smackdaddy53 said:


> First off...that jighead design has been around a hell of a lot longer than since 2006.
> I have buddies that have nothing but great things to say about Slayer Lures as well as their customer service. It does look a lot like a child has hacked their Facebook account but I do know that there a lot of people that act that way and even worse in the fishing industry.
> One more reason I avoid Facebook these days. Too many internet jerkoffs waiting to jump all over someone.
> If you want some great plastics made in the USA and run by a good ol’ boy check out Down South Lures. You don’t have to worry about Michael Bosse pulling any crazy stuff, he’s just a cool Texas guy that makes some great plastics.


The whole thing seemed really out of place and totally unprofessional. It's a pretty small industry, and calling them out directly just seemed out of line. The damn jigs don't even look alike, so it's not like they ripped anything off. I guess there's some bad blood/bitterness behind the scenes.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Chris Cenci who owns Slayer is most likely behind the keyboard.

I use their products and like them, but the social media drama does get out of hand sometimes.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I have a love-hate relationship with those jigheads. Until I started using a snap swivel, I had a very high (abnormally high) percentage of those things break off. It looked like something in the jighead (rough hook eyes, or maybe the stainless weedguard) was cutting my knots. Never had a problem with any other jighead or other lure, just those. I bought a bunch of them at one time and I'm still using them, so maybe I got a bad batch or something. [Shrug]


----------



## devrep

I just bought a couple packs of the Eye Strike ones. I love weedless.


----------



## damthemainstream

Tx_Whipray said:


> I have a love-hate relationship with those jigheads. Until I started using a snap swivel, I had a very high (abnormally high) percentage of those things break off. It looked like something in the jighead (rough hook eyes, or maybe the stainless weedguard) was cutting my knots. Never had a problem with any other jighead or other lure, just those. I bought a bunch of them at one time and I'm still using them, so maybe I got a bad batch or something. [Shrug]


Slayer or Eyestrike?


----------



## damthemainstream

devrep said:


> I just bought a couple packs of the Eye Strike ones. I love weedless.


I just ordered a couple packs this morning out of spite. I've been a big fan of the regular Trout Eye's, but hadn't gotten around to trying the weedless ones. They're also local to me, so that ups my desire to support them.


----------



## devrep

I did it out of spite too. plus they look like cleaner moldings, actually tell you what hook they use and have the "big eye".


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have never fished weedless hooks like that in saltwater, only offset or screwlock weedless hooks with slotted plastics. 
I quit using painted jigheads a few years ago because I noticed I caught more big trout on plain leadheads over colored ones. I used to be a diva and try to match my jighead color to the tail color, mainly chartreuse. I also noticed big trout like natural colored plastics and if any tail color white or black work better for me. If you ever watch a school of mullet the first thing that catches your eye is the black tail, not the body as much because their mirror scales are reflecting the surroundings and they go stealth mode.


----------



## DBStoots

I've had nothing but good service from Slayer and I like the products. As Slackdaddy53 suggested, I also like the Down South lures and have been very pleased with both customer service and the products.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

damthemainstream said:


> Slayer or Eyestrike?


Slayer


----------



## DuckNut

damthemainstream said:


> Are they the Chittum Skiffs of the tackle business?
> 
> They posted this to IG yesterday, directly calling out Ralph Phillips Inshore/Eye Strike Fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on the post saying "No patent, no problem," because it's not like there was some actual infringement going on here.
> 
> I got a notification of a reply that said something about "ethics" but I wasn't able to read it, because I found that I had been blocked from the page and my comment was deleted.
> 
> I logged into my alt account to add another comment and was met with this reply and another block and delete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on here? Is this a reflection on the company as a whole, or is their account being run by a teen-aged boy? I tried to add another comment stating that I use their products along with Eye Strike's, but now I would be thinking twice based on this, but couldn't because of the block. Am I off base here?


Let me make sure I get this straight. You criticize a man for the way he carries on about his business on social media and call him a teen aged boy. Then you bash him without knowing any other information about the situation than a single post. Who is the teen aged boy?

To me an adult without a horse in the race would simply ignore the drama and move along. Furthermore you had to drag another persons business into the mix that has nothing to do with the situation just because they acted in a similar manner. Then you admit to using an alter-ego to force another comment just so you get the last word.

Are you off base? In the manner you approached it, Absolutely.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Man, just think if bass fisherman could have come up with something like that for rubber worms in the early 80's, it could have been a real game changer, too bad .

The best approach to this situation, would be to come on over to the dark side, and tie flies.....It's likely the most relaxing thing I do. You can make them weedless with mono or hard mason, that way you won't have to feel bad about copying anyone's SS wire


----------



## damthemainstream

LowHydrogen said:


> Man, just think if bass fisherman could have come up with something like that for rubber worms in the early 80's, it could have been a real game changer, too bad .
> 
> The best approach to this situation, would be to come on over to the dark side, and tie flies.....It's likely the most relaxing thing I do. You can make them weedless with mono or hard mason, that way you won't have to feel bad about copying anyone's SS wire


Good thing I swing both ways


----------



## bjtripp83

Wire weedless hooks have been the state of the art for a while now. Moreover, cant picture where Ralph would have touted anything as his own except the big eye. No motive to do so, he says he doesn't make a profit off the jigs, just does it out of interest in better fishing. Slayer person also wrong in spelling "copys." Lack of intelligence/judgment like that discourages me from buying that person/company's products--in what other ways is the company deficient in providing an effective product without unneccessary costs?


----------



## Barbs_deep

The owner of Slayer is about 5'2" with heels on and spiked hair. I believe they have a syndrome named after this....


----------



## Cam

It does seem like an odd post for a company Facebook. What are they trying to accomplish... Highlight a competitor product? Potentially turn off customers by complaining about competition?


----------



## jimsmicro

In the business world it's always better to sell your product on it's own merits instead of bashing your competitor. Show your buyer why your product is better than the competition and they will buy it. Act like a moron who invented the jighead and the exact opposite will happen.


----------



## Flatsaholic

I use Mission Fishin weedless jig heads. They look the same but colored. I would stay away from drama on social media if I had a business and wanted potential clients. There is too much competition for these guys to be looking like fools.


----------



## Bigbendbankrobber

damthemainstream said:


> Are they the Chittum Skiffs of the tackle business?
> 
> They posted this to IG yesterday, directly calling out Ralph Phillips Inshore/Eye Strike Fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on the post saying "No patent, no problem," because it's not like there was some actual infringement going on here.
> 
> I got a notification of a reply that said something about "ethics" but I wasn't able to read it, because I found that I had been blocked from the page and my comment was deleted.
> 
> I logged into my alt account to add another comment and was met with this reply and another block and delete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on here? Is this a reflection on the company as a whole, or is their account being run by a teen-aged boy? I tried to add another comment stating that I use their products along with Eye Strike's, but now I would be thinking twice based on this, but couldn't because of the block. Am I off base here?


----------



## Bigbendbankrobber

Slayer inc is what I use. Always have used them. Always good service and a friendly note in the box. Usually a bag of free plastic. I agree with ducknuts. You came to microskiff to rally a band wagon because your salty about a Facebook comment. Lmao. Grow up kid. We're only here for sick ass boats and ways to catch fish. You should probably get back to spell checking something. bahahahahaha


----------



## FSUDrew99

I will say that I fish these jig heads a lot and they do an awesome job and keep grass off the baits and definitely hold up especially the weed guard. Idk how the guy earlier said his was breaking..... Just like anything you bend it around too much and it will eventually fracture.

Cenci is a good guy who stands behind his product and is by no means going to go and dog out someone else's product. He has a great small business that has taken off and is very popular. I cant tell you how many guys I have turned them onto his jig heads (way before these new ones popped up). His product not just the jig heads but the plastics speak for themselves.

All I can say is lets keep it civil and everyone is going to have their opinion and social media does stir things up quite a bit. Whether you are fishing Slayer or another plastic/jig head they all will at the end of the day catch fish.


----------



## CurtisWright

damthemainstream said:


> Are they the Chittum Skiffs of the tackle business?
> 
> They posted this to IG yesterday, directly calling out Ralph Phillips Inshore/Eye Strike Fishing.



This here is Trump's Merica' where you win bigly by deleting fake news and fake insta replies. Your reply must have been fake or it would not have been deleted.


----------



## damthemainstream

Bigbendbankrobber said:


> Slayer inc is what I use. Always have used them. Always good service and a friendly note in the box. Usually a bag of free plastic. I agree with ducknuts. You came to microskiff to rally a band wagon because your salty about a Facebook comment. Lmao. Grow up kid. We're only here for sick ass boats and ways to catch fish. You should probably get back to spell checking something. bahahahahaha


I'm certainly not "salty" about anything. Like I asked in my first post, I'm just wondering if this is par for the course for the company or if it was some rookie that got ahold of the instagram account and was running wild. I've never had any other interaction with him, so maybe the owner is a great guy and had a few too many bloody marys on Sunday morning or something. It just seemed like a poor way to represent a company. 

I'm not sure what you mean about spell checking things, but I'm glad you can laugh at your own jokes.


----------



## bjtripp83

damthemainstream said:


> I'm certainly not "salty" about anything. Like I asked in my first post, I'm just wondering if this is par for the course for the company or if it was some rookie that got ahold of the instagram account and was running wild. I've never had any other interaction with him, so maybe the owner is a great guy and had a few too many bloody marys on Sunday morning or something. It just seemed like a poor way to represent a company.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean about spell checking things, but I'm glad you can laugh at your own jokes.


not "youre salty," "your salty"....and then criticized your spelling...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Looks like a few of you need to load up and go fishing. I know I am!


----------



## Jakeb8s

All I have to say is that Slayer Inc makes the better product, hands down. There is no need to hide behind a keyboard and criticize a guy who truly believes in his product like Chris does. If you ask me, "WTF is up with Eye Strike Fishing copying Slayer Inc" would have been a better topic. There was nothing wrong with that post Slayer Inc put up on Instagram, calling out Eye Strike Fishing. It is very clear that they tried to knock off the Slayer Inc weedless jig head that has been around for 10 years.


----------



## devrep

the hook has been around forever. Should no one come out with a new hook?


----------



## Cam

Jakeb8s said:


> All I have to say is that Slayer Inc makes the better product, hands down. There is no need to hide behind a keyboard and criticize a guy who truly believes in his product like Chris does. If you ask me, "WTF is up with Eye Strike Fishing copying Slayer Inc" would have been a better topic. There was nothing wrong with that post Slayer Inc put up on Instagram, calling out Eye Strike Fishing. It is very clear that they tried to knock off the Slayer Inc weedless jig head that has been around for 10 years.


1st post?


----------



## crboggs

LowHydrogen said:


> The best approach to this situation, would be to come on over to the dark side, and tie flies.....


Just don't copy any of my patterns (that I copied from other people...)


----------



## TheDude

Slayer’s post was pretty funny considering there is nothing original about their weedless jighead design - that’s probably the oldest style weedguard there is, and I’ve been using jigheads with weedguards like that since I was a kid. It’s also pretty hypocritical when you look at the rest of their product line: a ripoff of a Saltwater Assassin paddletail (but with a larger tail), an almost exact copy of a Zoom Fluke, safety pin spinners that have been around forever, etc. Not exactly a whole lot of ingenuity there....


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Cam said:


> 1st post?


prostaff


----------



## crc01

Molded lead and plastic is serious business I suppose.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Gee looks like one of my lure heads from late 50's early 60's they have been around for a while, like when the plastic worms first introduced.


----------



## Net 30




----------



## Smackdaddy53

We caught over 150 trout, reds and black drum on plastic today between three of us and never used a weedless jighead or Slayer so I guess it’s not that big of a deal. Trout to 23”, reds to 27” and two bonus blackies around 24”. I love this weather.


----------



## Jakeb8s

TheDude... obviously you are clueless. The SST looks nothing like a Saltwater Assassin Paddletail. Keep trolling... you might catch something.


----------



## prinjm6

damthemainstream said:


> Are they the Chittum Skiffs of the tackle business?
> 
> They posted this to IG yesterday, directly calling out Ralph Phillips Inshore/Eye Strike Fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on the post saying "No patent, no problem," because it's not like there was some actual infringement going on here.
> 
> I got a notification of a reply that said something about "ethics" but I wasn't able to read it, because I found that I had been blocked from the page and my comment was deleted.
> 
> I logged into my alt account to add another comment and was met with this reply and another block and delete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on here? Is this a reflection on the company as a whole, or is their account being run by a teen-aged boy? I tried to add another comment stating that I use their products along with Eye Strike's, but now I would be thinking twice based on this, but couldn't because of the block. Am I off base here?



Yes Chris Cenci is quite the online Chihuahua. Facts are Slayers inc's are no better than Saltwater Assasins, Doa, or any other joe pouring jigs and plastoc into molds. Used just about all the big name plastics and Big Dawg Baits lures, they all produce equally. I don' use slayers as I wont give money to such a dipshit.

The Chartreuse tails on the slayers I have always fall off even without getting a strike yet, the solid colors I've never had any issues with and that Houdini looks just like DOA Figi to me.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Zzzz


----------



## TheDude

Jakeb8s said:


> TheDude... obviously you are clueless. The SST looks nothing like a Saltwater Assassin Paddletail. Keep trolling... you might catch something.


Those 2 baits look about as much alike as the jigheads do....


----------



## YnR

Anyone in the tackle business better have pretty thick skin. Almost every bait out there has been copied multiple times over and very few true innovations but a lot of variations. Slayer or Eye Strike are not the first to come out with this style jig head. Just stroll over to any big bass tackle supplier and see there are hundreds of jig heads out there with small nuances that make them different but essentially the same. 

Someone got pissed off about some marketing hype from a competitor, but no one’s got a leg to stand on here when it really comes down to it. Both companies make a good product so why make an asshat out of yourself? It would be different if there were some actual legal basis for the argument being made. Better just to move on and build a customer base than destroy one.


----------



## yobata

Just get this and the fish will basically jump into your boat


----------



## Backcountry 16

yobata said:


> Just get this and the fish will basically jump into your boat


It makes fish bite even if they're not hungry.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

yobata said:


> Just get this and the fish will basically jump into your boat


Banjo minnows really work well. I grew up catching bass on those in creeks and ponds.


----------



## Mc_Fly

“Yes Chris Cenci is quite the online Chihuahua. Facts are Slayers inc's are no better than Saltwater Assasins, Doa, or any other joe pouring jigs and plastoc into molds. Used just about all the big name plastics and Big Dawg Baits lures, they all produce equally. I don' use slayers as I wont give money to such a dipshit.”


Hahahahaha. Just read the thread. Unless something has changed, he along with quite a few others get their heads poured by the same person. Identical hooks to three other major brands that I know of.. Pretty funny actually. 

I used to pour my own (colorless) lead heads, make my own spinners, etc. The fish don’t give a shit if it comes in a slayer, doa, mission box. Z-man makes a really good plastic. I feel like fish hang on that extra second which is sometimes all you need.


----------



## iMacattack

Support those who support microskiff. Contact Capt. LeMay and purchase his jigs. They work as good as any and Capt LeMay is not bound to get involved in inter-dweebs smack talking.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

iMacattack said:


> Support those who support microskiff. Contact Capt. LeMay and purchase his jigs. They work as good as any and Capt LeMay is not bound to get involved in inter-dweebs smack talking.


Will do


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

So happy I dont have facebook. Only irritant to my fishing is when big boats slow down and throw a bigger wake than if they stayed on plane. Other than that, fishing is layed back like it is supposed to be and nobody cares about my grammar, punctuation, opinion, or attitude.


----------

